
App for Sexual Relations - zapcent
App that allows you to track, record and consent sexual relations. Download the app at www.zapcent.com
======
gus_massa
I guess the main problem to get users is a social problem, but let's try to
see the tech problems.

Are all transmissions in https?

Aye you sure that the DB will never leak?

Do the NSA see the transmissions? What about the college proxy?

If A and B have sex, how can A prove that A didn't force B to signin in the
app, or that B was not drunk, or ...

If your conservative mom/dad find that app in your phone, how would you
explain it?

If you have a semi-SO, can you show the log to your semi-SO? Can you show a
"filtered" version of the log?

------
angersock
Well, now we've even managed to make _having sex_ a boring app problem. Way to
go folks, way to go.

